# Moving company



## Froggie06

I couldn’t find any recent post about shipping from east coast of Usa to France.witth Schumacher cargo logistics.I have read numerous reviews of the company and it is scary. Does anybody on this forum used them and what was your experience ( good or bad)
Thanks
Erick


----------



## Bevdeforges

A quick look online gives me all sorts of reviews - from "don't use them" to "fabulous experience, these guys are great." It may depend, too, on just what you're planning on shipping with them and what services you are planning on signing up for. 

Personally, for moving house from the US to France I would opt to use a household moving company that could arrange for the whole process - from packing up your stuff, to insuring it, splitting the load between air freight (for stuff you need right away) and ocean freight, to customs clearance on arrival, and then delivery from the customs clearance point to your door in France .


----------



## Froggie06

Thank you Bev for your reply


----------

